# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  SE Michigan group for beginner?

## GC_Mike

I'm looking for a group of players who meet (or willing to meet) in SE Michigan.  I live near Dearborn, but would be willing to travel a bit.  

Who am I? I'm an engineer by day, and hope to play the mando at night.  I heard one on the radio and got caught in the sounds it could make.  I have yet to buy one, and have nearly no musical training.  I'm not looking to drag down any group with inept playing, but rather try and learn from more experienced people and, if possible, welcome new people to the group and help them out as I have been. I plan to buy one soon and take lessons somewhere (that's an different thread!).

What's in it for you?
How about a brand NEW CAR!!!!
I hear those new matchbox ones are the spittin' images of their full sized cousins, minus the working engine. But hey, they're carbon-neutral!

So, whadda say?  Have you heard of any group or interested in starting one?

Let me know.

Thanks 
Mike

----------

sylviecherie

----------


## sylviecherie

Hello! I'm a beginner too but I'd like to meet with some other mandolin players, for sure! I've only been playing for a few months but I practice every day and am trying really hard to improve. I come from the Wyandotte area, so Dearborn would not be hard for me at all. I hope there are some other players in SE Michigan who would like to meet up and enthuse about mandolins!

----------


## Jimmy Kittle

There us a new organization that just started. The southeast Michigan Bluegrass Association. I believe they have a facebook page. It might be worthwhile joinging, or at least posting there. Good luck from West Michigan..

----------


## GC_Mike

I did check out the southeast Michigan Bluegrass Association and from what they said, they are not even organized with specifics on what they want to do beyond "preserving bluegrass".  Personally, I am looking for something more social and cooperative.  That didn't sound like them, or at least not currently.  

Sylviecherie, how do like the mandolin so far?

----------


## brunello97

Hmmmm.  A SE Michigan Mandolin Orchestra in the making.....?

Mick

----------


## GC_Mike

I'm starting to think the area may need a group or two...

----------


## Jim Garber

I am surprised that the only mandolin orchestra is the one in *Kalamazoo*. That looks like it is too far away. Besides, it doesn't sounds like you are particularly interested in classical. I suppose you may just need to get together with some of the Michigander mandolinists here.

----------


## Bob byk

Any luck finding an instructor?  Live in Oakland County and coming up dry.

----------


## CSobe

McCourt's String Shop in Waterford has a mandolin teacher.  Their number is 248-673-7500.

----------


## Bob byk

Thank you very much!!!!! I'll make the call

----------


## Paul Merlo

I hope I'm not breaking any rules, but I found this post on Craigslist for mandolin teacher:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/muc/4650761636.html

----------


## Bob byk

Paul - Thanks I already have something scheduled.

----------


## bmartuch

I'm in Saginaw but it would be nice to get together with some other newbies.

----------

